# Merged: Spurs eliminate Lakers Thread!



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*The happiest day of my life...*

WOOO-HOOO!!!!


:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: 


:clap: :clap: 


:jump:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*and Down goes da Lakers*

Gotta love it. Up 20 plus with 3 minutes left. A day I have been waiting for.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I shall go to bed in peace.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Everyone...*

Be sure to give your condolences to the Laker fans. :boohoo:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Ding Dong*

THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!!



WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THANK YOU SAN ANTONIO!!!!!

WOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :twave:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*na na na na... hey hey hey*

GOODBYE LAKERS!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

WOO FREAKING HOO!!!!


:woot: :woot: :woot: 

What a WONDERFUL DAY!!!

I am in San Antonio and think I will go down to the Riverwalk, buy drinks for all the Spurs Fans!!!! 

And, I will buy myself a Spurs T-Shirt....


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone see Kobe crying? 

I wonder if Laker fans will stop ripping on Sabonis for crying after the Laker loss a couple years ago.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, it's great. But if it's the happiest day of your life, I cry for you. :laugh: 

Spurs!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

This is the happiest day in your life?  


At least you got to see Kobe cry at the end.


----------



## Sheedfan30 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Kobe Is Crying!!!*

HAHAHAHA what a great site, Kobe and Derek Fisher cry together on the bench as the scoreboard reads the Spurs with a 30 point win. Retire Phil!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Y'know what?

After a team I really like (or favor) wins a series, I have always felt for the guys on the other side.

Except today.

I don't feel for any of them. Not shaq, not Madsen, not Fisher, definitely not Kobe.

Not horry, not Devean George, Not fox... well you get my point.

I just dropped a whole jar of garlic on the floor and I now have a strong smell emitting from my carpet that could dissolve every vampire in a 50 mile radius. I will probably have to spend the next hour getting it out and cleaning it up. I have a strong urge to be angry...

...but who can be mad right now?

Not me.

Stuart


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Is Crying!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Sheedfan30</b>!
> HAHAHAHA what a great site, Kobe and Derek Fisher cry together on the bench as the scoreboard reads the Spurs with a 30 point win. Retire Phil!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

WOO FREAKING HOO!!!!

:woot: :woot: :woot:

What a WONDERFUL DAY!!!

I am in San Antonio and think I will go down to the Riverwalk, buy drinks for all the Spurs Fans!!!! 

And, I will buy myself a Spurs T-Shirt....


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*not so giddy here*

I don't like seeing Kobe or Derek crying. As much as I wanted SA to win-there is a bittersweetness to it somehow. I'd like to invite Kobe to come play for a contender....Kobe bryant...come on down! The air is cleaner in Portland! :dpepper:

Shaq? GO FISHIN'!


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

Yea, he won't be whoopin' it up and cracking jokes in the shower like some OTHER team's players after a series loss. 

Congrats to the Spurs and Spur fans. They were the better team and deserved to win.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :boohoo:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> And, I will buy myself a Spurs T-Shirt....


Yuck.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone see Kobe crying?
> 
> I wonder if Laker fans will stop ripping on Sabonis for crying after the Laker loss a couple years ago.


Nah, they'll make up an excuse. He had something in his eye. Yeah, that's it. Dirt. :laugh: 

Both teams played hard.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*na na na na! ... na na na na!! Hey hey hey! Goooooodbyeeeee!*

*na na na na! ... na na na na!! Hey hey hey! Goooooodbyeeeee!*

*na na na na! ... na na na na!! Hey hey hey! Goooooodbyeeeee!*




:djparty:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Thank you San Antonio*

The Spurs have done what nobody else has been able to do. We all owe them a huge round of applause. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the Spurs
:allhail:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The Laker board is vacant. Bummer


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Everyone...*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Be sure to give your condolences to the Laker fans. :boohoo:


I love this smilie!

Boo hoo... :boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*lucky duck!*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> WOO FREAKING HOO!!!!
> 
> :woot: :woot: :woot:
> ...


I could not be more jealous! I LOVE the Riverwalk-greatest spot on earth! Have one for me will ya? :cheers:

Why are you still on the computer? Get going!!!


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> I wonder if Laker fans will stop ripping on Sabonis for crying after the Laker loss a couple years ago.


I didn't see that and I definitely would not have ripped him. I think it shows how badly some players want to win. That's a quality I'd like to see in all players.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It has been requested that I merge all of the threads into one. Please be kind in your comments!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

" Put your fours up!!!, Can YOU DIG IT?!!!!" - Shaq

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I accept the fact that us Laker fans will take some licks for awhile. Enjoy it will lasts.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*buhbbye*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> The Laker board is vacant. Bummer


The band wagon has left the building


----------



## DenverBoy (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>M0J0</b>!
> Yea, he won't be whoopin' it up and cracking jokes in the shower like some OTHER team's players after a series loss.
> 
> Congrats to the Spurs and Spur fans. They were the better team and deserved to win.



Beat me to it...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not a religious guy... but...

GOD BLESS THE SAN ANTONIO SPURS.

now if only the NBA could find that Kobe Bryant took money illegally during their 3 rings and rescinds them a la University of Michigan. 

Stuart


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*this is so sweet*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Go Spurs and kick that asterisk up their butts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> .........Please be kind in your comments!


Dear Laker Fans....

:boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo::boohoo:

Have a nice summer.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm here and I accept your condolences no matter how hollow they seem. It's a sad moment for us but I'll cherish these last 4 years and hope for a reload for next season.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>M0J0</b>!
> I'm here and I accept your condolences no matter how hollow they seem. It's a sad moment for us but I'll cherish these last 4 years and hope for a reload for next season.


Class. :clap:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DenverBoy</b>!
> 
> quote:
> Originally posted by M0J0!
> ...


The Laker Dynasty comes to an end and the Laker flamers just keep on flamin'..... :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Class. :clap:


I'll second that.


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> The Laker Dynasty comes to an end and the Laker flamers just keep on flamin'.....



Not flaming at all. Just a little dig at a rival team to keep my spirits up.  

BTW, the dynasty is not over. STAY TUNED!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

Wow, what a game. It'll be very nice to see someone other than LA win the title.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers still own the record for biggest playoff win (point differential) ever in Los Angeles. Blazers won there by 29.

Congrats to Spurs though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Blazers still own the record for biggest playoff win (point differential) ever in Los Angeles. Blazers won there by 29.
> 
> Congrats to Spurs though.


you see when they showed that on ESPN, Greg Anthony goes "yah..*my* BELOVED Blazers"?

me like greg!


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

I feel for Kobe.........he always seemed to show respect for the opposing team, and would admit when they were outplayed.
But he's the *only* one. I can't stand Shaq, Fox, and Jackson. They are the most arrogant pr*cks in the NBA. They never gave respect to anyone, especially Shaq. Well they have to show respect now.

To hell with Shaq and the rest of those L.A. Losers. Kobe, why don't you leave those idiots.....you don't need them anymore.


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Ding Dong*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!!


That is the exact quote I was going to use...you beat me to it


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

one of the best days of my life :starwars: <---thats the goodness of the spurs defeating the evil lakers.lol. oooooh its late....


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone see Kobe crying?
> 
> I wonder if Laker fans will stop ripping on Sabonis for crying after the Laker loss a couple years ago.


you mean this?








The L.A Lakers will now be known as the L.A Puddles because of of the tears they shed


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

******* WITHOUT WEBBER, SHOW HEART AND FORCE GAME 7. LAKERS, WITHOUT RICK FOX, SHOW NO HEART AND LOSE IN EMBARRASSING FASHION.

_Terms like fakers, queens, jailblazers are NOT allowed to be used here. Edited by Gym Rat_


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> anyone see Kobe crying?
> 
> I wonder if Laker fans will stop ripping on Sabonis for crying after the Laker loss a couple years ago.


Uhhh....no one ever did.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Class. :clap:


It seems like most of you have none whatsoever....


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> *******, WITHOUT WEBBER, SHOW HEART AND FORCE GAME 7. LAKERS, WITHOUT RICK FOX, SHOW NO HEART AND LOSE IN EMBARRASSING FASHION.



Who are you callin the queens? I'm no longer a Blazer sympathizer!


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

I remember the days back on the oregonlive boards......Laker fans showed absolutely NO class. They had their own forum, but they insisted on coming into the Blazer forum and bad-mouthing us.......especially after that nightmarish game 7 during the 2000 WCF.

You Laker fans just aren't used to this. Trust me, it gets easier every year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm happy to see the Lakers lose... no doubt. But three championships in a row is something to be proud of, and if Kobe shed a tear or two over not making it four in a row, it just shows that he wants to win. Nothing to be embarassed about there IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you callin the queens? I'm no longer a Blazer sympathizer!


Hey... Let's not judge the Blazer organization based on one post by a Blazer fan! He doesn't represent us all...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that the Lakers will be back next year with a chip on their shoulder. I am happy to see some new blood coming out of the West. Spurs were the better team in this series and that is the way it is supose to be, right? :yes:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

first--whew. thank god. me so happy.

second--so if LA comes back and wins another one, which could very easily happen, this year will be an aberration along the lines of the year Jordan came back from his first retirement. Nobody ever talks about that year because he only played half a season, but he was there for every playoff game. Laker fans will refer to this season as "that year Buss was just a little too cheap," not as the year Shobe began failing. 

I'm happy, but I've got a feeling in my gut that this happiness will likely be short-lived. LA doesn't have to do that much to get back to contending. Rejuvenating a supporting cast for Shaq and Kobe isn't the toughest thing in the world to do. I'll probably be at least as happy next season if they get eliminated again, because it'll really prove the dynasty is over. 

third--I wonder if the NBA will be much fun with the Spurs as the new dynasty? having the Lakers around gave me somebody to root against for three years running. would Star Wars be a great trilogy without Darth Vader? 

You can't really hate Tim Duncan. With his wide expressionless eyes and humble manner, he's more like the C3PO of the NBA. You want to hate him, but you just can't. He's just a nice, professional guy. I hope the Spurs use some of their dough this off season to pick up an arrogant jerk. Come on, Pop, give me something I can despise!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhh....no one ever did.


no one ever made fun of Sabonis? haha..thats rich.

check out asbnll...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I'm happy to see the Lakers lose... no doubt. But three championships in a row is something to be proud of, and if Kobe shed a tear or two over not making it four in a row, it just shows that he wants to win. Nothing to be embarassed about there IMO.
> 
> Ed O.


I never said it to embarass him, but to show that he was upset after a long hard fought battle, just like Sabonis was.


----------



## RipCityBlazer (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems like most of you have none whatsoever....


Look who's talking (referring to ur sig)


----------



## RipCityBlazer (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazers4ever</b>!
> I remember the days back on the oregonlive boards......Laker fans showed absolutely NO class. They had their own forum, but they insisted on coming into the Blazer forum and bad-mouthing us.......especially after that nightmarish game 7 during the 2000 WCF.
> 
> You Laker fans just aren't used to this. Trust me, it gets easier every year.


That's why posted that pic of Kobe crying but then it got merged to the Blazer forum, what the heck? I was getting support for that too.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*class?*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems like most of you have none whatsoever....


Oh my my my ... just take a look at the quotes you have as your tag.....Shaq's a real class act alright-worthy of all respect. Let's count the ways......


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Gone Fishin'*

Somehow this picture seemed appropriate...with the sunset and all...


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

funny pic! lol


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Malik Rose, Bruce Bowen, and Manu Ginobili*

Great players, great people.

I always loved Malik Rose for his hard work and now I love both Manu and Bruce Bowen.

Am I becoming a Spurs fan?

Kobe might have averaged in the upper 20s but his FG% must've been in the low 40% because that Bruce Bowen worked his *** off and never, NEVER took a possesion off. He was hitting threes everytime he was open (yet is shooting 40% from the line?, i'll never understand that)

Manu Ginobili is exciting to watch, explosive first step, then changes speed and takes two huge steps for either a basket or a nifty pass. Who knew those international players had game?

He had a couple passes that were awesome yesterday night and he did them effortlessly. One where he upfaked, dribbled to the middle, and slid a nice bouncepass to Duncan for an easy layup. Another time, he attacked the basket, hung there and at the last second passed it off to David Robinson for the dunk.

Great players, good people.

Stuart


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Ding Dong*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> THE WITCH IS DEAD!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*needed Spur pics!*


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Can't wait to see who the Spurs get in the WCF, that is going to be a WAR!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> third--I wonder if the NBA will be much fun with the Spurs as the new dynasty? having the Lakers around gave me somebody to root against for three years running. would Star Wars be a great trilogy without Darth Vader?


Hmm, that's interesting. I much prefer basketball without emotion beyond that for "your own team."

I hate having the Lakers around, because dislike for a team and the way they play makes me not want to watch that team, and I don't want to have any factors at all dissuading me from watching basketball.

With the Lakers out of the playoffs, I'll enjoy the remaining playoffs much more.

I guess I'm not big on rooting *against* people.


----------



## Qyntel's Shadow (Dec 31, 2002)

I was impressed with how Kobe took that loss. He had a mic in his mug seconds after the final horn, and he wasn't making excuses. He didn't blame officials or injuries, or the supporting players failing to step up. He said things like "next season starts right now". That's champion heart. Nice run Lakers.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*SPURS ARE THE CLASS ACT OF THE NBA*

Laker fans could never believe us..
any other team is terrific.:yes: 

GO SPURS ALL THE WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

